# HB at Miami Boat Show Feb. 14-18



## JRH

Cool.

There are a few pics of the prototype of their new skiff over on Tribenwater.


----------



## Guest

> Cool.
> 
> There are a few pics of the prototype of their new skiff over on Tribenwater.


I guess I should pay more attention over there.


----------



## Weedy

Ron, 
You going over to the show (Miami)?? Let me know, if you are, me and a buddy from work are going over on saturday I think.
Walt


----------



## Guest

> Ron,
> You going over to the show (Miami)?? Let me know, if you are, me and a buddy from work are going over on saturday I think.
> Walt



I wish I could go, but it's not likely. Have a home project I need to finish so I can get my kitchen pass for the Glades again.


----------



## JoeWelbourn

I will be there Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I will stop by and check out Chris and crew.

Joe


----------



## iMacattack

Not going as of yet.


----------



## MATT

Walt, you want to get as far as my house we can take one car down (parking is real bad) also I should have some free tickets.

Jan should I save you one ?


----------



## iMacattack

I most likely won't go...


----------



## zero_gravity

[smiley=1-mmm.gif] there has to be a home depot close by the show 
I'll just tell the wife I had to stop in and get something to drink :


----------

